# The official death of classic. May your respects here.



## Phluxy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love classic and i don't like apple moving on from it. Not to praise windows or anything (cause i hate it) but Macs can't even run software from 6 years ago now. So let us pay respects to the second best operating system in the world and coolest thing in the world. Classic. and CJ Mac OS X Ipod don't come in here and say "classic is stupid, upgrade".


----------



## symphonix (Jan 12, 2006)

Isn't it a bit late for this thread. Mac OS 9 was buried in May 2002 (see: http://news.com.com/2100-1040-899914.html ) and Mac OS X has been out since March 2001.

I've moved on, man. Sure, I'll think back to the good times. I have hazy memories of really bright colours like orange and green, dull grey little titlebars, a control strip on the bottom of the screen and memory allocation that I occassionally had to manage manually. Sure, I miss those crazy days, espcially the Mac's smiling face as it welcomed you each morning, and the more daring, slightly effeminate and more memorable hardware designs like blue dalmation, flower power and hot pink. 

But really, it is time to move on. ;-)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep -- the official death of OS 9 took place a few years ago, but I'll go with you to the site to pay my respects... 

I loved OS 7, 8 and 9.  Moving from the "old" Mac way to the "new" Mac way was tough, but fulfilling and interesting.  I wouldn't change it for the world.  Although OS X doesn't quite dominate it's realm in terms of "integrated-ness" and the overall experience like OS 9 did, it's coming along nicely and I do believe it will one day surpass the ease of use, intuitiveness and elegance of the Classic Mac OS.

R.I.P., OS 9!


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 12, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Isn't it a bit late for this thread. Mac OS 9 was buried in May 2002 (see: http://news.com.com/2100-1040-899914.html ) and Mac OS X has been out since March 2001.


I really wish people would stop mentioning that. 1) It was only about developers, and 2) Of course _Apple_ is going to say that! What difference does that make, anyway? It's about _users_, not corporate posturing.

I hardly consider OS 9 dead. My father still uses it every day. I still write software for it and him. It still works. And I STILL need to use Classic on my Mac mini now and then (although granted, that's primarily because the StuffIt developers can't get their act together and make a version of Expander that can open older StuffIt files properly!). Classic and OS 9 look very much alive from where I'm standing, and I don't see how the fact that one of Apple's five current hardware lines doesn't support Classic changes anything.

I'll consider Classic dead when it's been 5 years since any machines were made that could use it (maybe). That will be 2011. Until then, I don't think it's reasonable to consider it dead.

Long live OS 9! (Although really, I preferred 8.6.)

I hope people don't start saying the PPC is dead now....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 13, 2006)

good bye ppc, been nice knowing you...... oh wait, wrong thread.    sorry, just had to.  yes, good bye to our dearly beloved classic.  but i'm sooooo glad i still have install cds for 8.1, 8.6, and 9.1, as well as floppies for systems 6 and 7, as well as their steps.  i'll always have older macs and therefor use the classic oses.  i have to admit that every mac that i have that can run os x, is.  after i got 10.2 on my 7500 running, i never used any classic os as my main.  of course it was easy for me, because all i use is free/shareware apps and i just found the os x versions of them, or something similar.  but i will always enjoy going to classic when i have the opertunity.  i don't think i'll ever have os x down as pat as i did classic ( resedit was my friend.  my mac+ running 6.0.5 had a keyboard shortcut for shutdown! it was open apple-shift-/ i think.  it has been 5yrs sence i last used it).

poor CJ Mac OS X Ipod, look what i started on him.


----------



## sirstaunch (Feb 1, 2006)

A friend who had been using Windows XP has now got my old PowerMac7500 using OS9, he is loving it more then Windows, which to me says something about Classic, I know I always loved it over Windows XP too but that's an opinion because I never liked Windows full stop.

I looked in this thread to see how popular OS9 still is or not. Trying to get an idea of how many people still use it to encourage the developer of MacMessenger3 to do an upgrade, because I am sure there are people out there who will need a new and improved messenger in OS Classic in-which I don't believe OS9 is dead yet

But seeing there is a help section for OS9 I guess there is still a demand for support and maybe more improved apps

I hope it never dies


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2006)

That bloody old bastard with complete lockups, unimplemented traps, emulated hardware drivers (since classic Mac OS never was really PPC clean) and the everyday extension conflicts?  Bah! I'm sooooooooooo glad Apple did not enable Classic support through Rosetta. Phew! Now let's move on...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 2, 2006)

so fryke, am i correct in understanding that the intel macs have no classic support what so ever?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 2, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> so fryke, am i correct in understanding that the intel macs have no classic support what so ever?


Yes, that has been reliably established, although I haven't personally had the opportunity to verify it. We can only hope that SheepShaver or Basilisk or some other Mac emulator will make its way to Intel Macs.

Maybe some intrepid developer will even find a way to piggyback on Rosetta to get it going. That would be cool.


----------



## andychrist (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm with Fryke.  The things I missed most about Classic were Sounds, the ability to customize the Apple menu, and scroll wheeling in Carbon.  Now that Unsanity has taken care of the first two things and Apple the third, and 3rd party developers have come up with even further tweaks, there is nothing I miss any more about OS 9.  In fact, I p*ss on its grave, ya! 

Well okay, ShapeShifter is not as much fun as Kaleidoscope, but then OS X looks a lot better on its own than Classic ever did.  So there.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 2, 2006)

it's dissapointing that games as recent as quake 3 will no longer be playable.  i had also just got back into dos-era games as well, like Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle, Heretic etc, and these are now dead.

however, the classic OS was crap.  on most machines, you couldn't actually run photoshop and illustrator at the same time.  that's a _workflow_....


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2006)

Most probably, you'll be able to play DOS-era games through some sort of virtual machine, though.  ... Also: It doesn't seem like games are the most important thing for Apple. (And I tend to agree with them.) And I guess *old* games are even less important to Apple.

About the changing the Apple menu part: That's a historical thing with OS X (and Steve Jobs being stubborn about it...). Just like Apple wanted you to use Column View with OS X rather than list and icon view (and thus Apple step-childed list and icon view for some time), Apple wanted you to use the Dock instead of the Apple menu of old. Remember the Public Beta in 2000? It didn't *have* an Apple menu. It had an Apple centered in the menu bar, but it was decoration only. Since basically you could do with the Dock what you previously did with the Apple menu, I guess they didn't want to lower the importance of the Dock by further emphasising the Apple menu.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen it mentioned in this thread that Windows XP still maintained the support for older Windows apps while Apple has made it just about impossible to support older Classic apps.  Have you ever tried to run an old Windows app on Windows XP?  It won't work.  Tomb Raider, even the Windows version, won't run on XP SP 2.  Even some of my kids' Windows edutainment games won't run properly.  So anyone who says that Windows has backwards compatibility hasn't really done the testing.


----------



## chevy (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll miss OS 9, but not Classic that was never really well integrated. So with the venue of a new Mac (probably when the Mac mini goes Intel), I'll move my old G3 back to OS 8.6 so that it goes back to full speed and plays all my old games...


----------



## fryke (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish the day my gf switches to a newer Mac would come. Then I could get that iBook G3/800 back to OS 9.2.2 for writing my stories.  Ah, good battery life... Then again: Will I still be able to write in SimpleText as opposed to TextEdit?!


----------

